# Dumbo plakat x dumbo plakat



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

A video of the fry about 4 days old and Kirby, the father of them. 






Spawned March 16.
Babies born March 17. 

A pic of mother (who is also Kirby's daughter) a week after spawning.


----------



## chocky (Mar 6, 2018)

Cool 
Looking forward to how they will turn out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaCanada (Feb 21, 2018)

Well Done!
I am having a hard time to spawn the Dumbo couple that I have. 
What do you have as for Fry food?


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

Were feeding them artemia & frozen daphnia when they are one month. Waiting for bettas to spawn can be very frustrating.


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

*2 week old*

The fry are 2 weeks and most of them seem to have metallic blue or green. They are eating faster than I can dish out their artemia. I also add a minuscule amount of crushed flakes just to supplement.

I usually throw a makeshift sponge filter in the tank by now, but just decided to do 80% water changes every other day. Also I divided the tank in half with a sheet of fine sponge and just do water changes on the other side where Kirby is. The first week I was finding fry that had sneaked to the other side. Kirby didn't mind and was very protective when I went to remove them. Now I don't see any and am doing changes on their side now with an airline tubing to get waste/empty shells of artemia eggs. I also have 2 rcs to help clean up any flakes that are not eaten.

So far the fry are mostly metallic blue and/or green and some darker royals. As they grow there will be some royal blue and other shades and expecting a lot will be bicolor blue/red, green/red, blue/maroon, etc.


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

*3 weeks*

Babies are 3 weeks old and are growing well. One day my artemia did not hatch when I expected and had only a little so I put crushed betta flakes and frozen daphnia. They did eat some. One of the larger fry had little bro or sis in its mouth. He did end up spitting it out.
There are about 50 fry to estimate.


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

*5.5 weeks*

Fry are now 5.5 weeks old and are growing well on mostly flakes and frozen daphnia. I am feeding a lot more sparingly than past spawns. I also started jarring some of my hungriest betta fry. They eat until they can't swim well! Some of them are showing the beginning of dumbo pecs.

I see lots of neat color appearing. Royal blue and maroon/red butterfly type patterns. Looks like turquoise and red too. And then it looks like some of them will be like their aunt; cambodian butterflies of pink and red.


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

The bettas are now 13 weeks. There are quite a number of colors going on.
I have got royal blue and black, turquoise light and dark, cambodian, metallics.

I have counted 3 males so far. One of them is really not beautiful but maybe there is hope. The other two are ok. I see the veiltail traits of their grandma in one. He can't really swim well, but he is active and works really hard. His tail is a little long like a horse. I will keep him if he doesn't gain some strength and swim better. The last male is really nice. Has an interesting poofy (spade?) tail.

My favorite female bettas are a green one, cambodian butterfly & some light metallic ones. I will post pics when I get them for sale.

I had only culled about 7 and there are a few who have crooked spines; that is ok as long as they can swim they can all enjoy their life. 
Some things I learned from this spawn:
-overfeeding causes lots of problems.
-never enough water changes.
-the more work put in, the better results.
-sometimes the spawn doesn't turn out how you thought.
-dumbo pectorals are many shapes and sizes in different fish.
-long fin gene is dominant.
-female bettas can be very aggressive.


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

I took some pictures of the bettas now they are about 4 months and their coloring has intensified. I am also 99% sure that mom is not plakat after all. Oops. Looks like I need to train my eye. There are some more ugly males. I am hoping they are ugly ducklings, but anyway, 
Most common colors are metallic royal blue with red wash, pastel, Cambodian. Most rare colors are steel blue (found 1 so far!) and tuquoise. Also seeing maybe a yellow although haven't photographed yet. 

I am very happy with this spawn even though if I breed bettas again, I would be way more picky with choosing the parents and condition longer.


----------

